# 2 Bedroom Deluxe versus Standard @ LTVR



## fluke (Feb 25, 2013)

I am interested in Lake Tahoe Vacation resort and was wondering what  is the difference between the standard and deluxe 2 bed units? They are the same point vallues and  I see a max capacity 8 versus 6.  Is there any significant differences between the units?


----------



## nightnurse613 (Feb 25, 2013)

You might want to ignore this but, if I remember correctly, this is another DRI resort where the deluxe is actually smaller (but nicer) than the standard. There are a couple of resorts marketed this way.  I remember having this discussion with DRI at least once before.   Simplicity, you know.


----------



## daventrina (Feb 26, 2013)

fluke said:


> ...  I see a max capacity 8 versus 6.  Is there any significant differences between the units?


The difference is in the Studio where the Std has two doubles and a table and the Dlx has a king/queen and sofa. The remodelled Dlx 1BR has nearly the same layout as the std 1BR.


----------



## fluke (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for the replies


----------



## dwojo (Feb 26, 2013)

I do not know the difference between the rooms, but when we stayed there in a standard room it was very nice. It was clean nicely furnished and had a great view.


----------

